# Zesty Citrus-Rosemary Turkey Rub for Thanksgiving!



## mikhon (Nov 6, 2009)

I have found a Turkey Recipe that fits to your Thanksgiving day. You can try thisZesty Citrus-Rosemary Turkey Rub. I use to try cooking this once and it is very delicious. You can have a try at this too. Here are the recipe. It's easy and simple!

*Zesty Citrus-Rosemary Turkey Rub*

Rubs are usually either dry, like the ones listed above, or wet, like this rosemary rub with the zest of orange and lemon. When properly prepared, it will have a consistency similar to paste. Just as with the dry rubs, you want to be sure to apply it beneath the skin as well as over the surface of the turkey.
Prep Time: 12 minutes
Ingredients:
* 1/4 cup fresh rosemary leaves
* 6-8 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
* zest of one orange
* zest of one lemon
* 2 tablespoons fresh thyme
* 1 tablespoon orange or lemon juice
* 1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 1 teaspoon black pepper
Use a food processor to thoroughly blend all ingredients. Store refrigerated in an airtight container unless you plan to use it immediately.

Turkey Deep Fryer - Turkey Rubs


----------

